# Blank book covers



## joshhuntnm (Jul 17, 2012)

Tech support had me do a hard reset on my Kindle Fire. Now a dozen or so of my books have blank covers.

Josh Hunt


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try deleting the books from your Fire, then resend them or load them from the Cloud.


----------

